# Sodastream for Co2?!



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently have some plants (Dwarf Hairgrass, Needle-Leef Ludwigia, Amazon Sword, and Bacopa) in a small QT tank. The sand is Caribsea Supernaturals (white color) and the lighting is the LED stock of the PetSmart 29 gallon kit. I am dosing a bit of flourish excel. As the tank contains no fish or aeration, I need some way to get Co2 to the plants. All of my air stones/pumps are used up and I do not have a Co2 injection kit. However, we do own a soda stream, that makes carbonized (bubbling) water. Could I safely mix some carbonated water in to raise Co2, or would that have a disastrous effect on the pH? Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There is no filtration or something to move water?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

No, there was a mix up and we can't set up the aquarium or another qt right away. I heard that dwarf hairgrass doesn't do well in gravel, which is in all of the other tanks. The plants are in a large bin.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I could pick up a pump next time I stop by the store if it is needed.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

At lower lighting levels you won't need CO2, and I'm not familiar with that LED setup. The Excel will make a decent substitute as long as you don't mind the cost. 
Aside from the downsides of inconsistent CO2 levels (unless you use a closed system drip of the carbonated water), I think you will find that the cost of the carbonated water rapidly outpaces the cost of a gas based CO2 injection system.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a giant bottle of excel that I bought awhile ago, so cost for that doesn't really matter. So the excel substitutes the need for Co2? I'm planning on getting a Co2 setup later, but this would be temporary (roughly a month). How much carbonated water would be ideal? thx


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

evanb said:


> I have a giant bottle of excel that I bought awhile ago, so cost for that doesn't really matter. So the excel substitutes the need for Co2? I'm planning on getting a Co2 setup later, but this would be temporary (roughly a month). How much carbonated water would be ideal? thx


Excel is considered a carbon source and in certain conditions can be used in lieu of CO2.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

evanb said:


> I have a giant bottle of excel that I bought awhile ago, so cost for that doesn't really matter. So the excel substitutes the need for Co2? I'm planning on getting a Co2 setup later, but this would be temporary (roughly a month). How much carbonated water would be ideal? thx


You would have to find out the concentration of CO2 in the carbonated water, then calculate bacwards on tank volume. Overshooting wouldn't kill fish, but much above 30-60 ppm CO2 won't benefit you much either. I would just use the Excel for the next month.


----------

